# Newer homes rotting out



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

The lumber treatment used in the old days of homebuilding seems to be more resistant to decay, moisture, insects, etc.

In an old balloon frame house ( built in the early 1900's) we were working on , the framing appeared to be the same kind of timber used on railroad tracks. Some sort of greasy oil was used for protection (my guess). Anyone have information on this?


----------

